# shreveport news ??



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

anyone know whats happening at shreveport trial ?
i heard 1st series open was HARD, triple with blind.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I saw some of the first series and it was a blood bath. Nearly every dog handled, and I'm not talking about on the blind!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Heared this news a little before lunch

Shrevesport, 
Only one out of the first 10 dogs did the Open first series. 
Only one out of the first 15 dogs did the Am first series.

Later 3 out of first 15 dogs did the Open first series.

Dubya


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard they called back 33 out of 113 in the Open first series. Watch a triple, run a blind, pick up the triple.

SM


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

you make it sound so simple, i hear it was not so simple! at least not until the wind changed on saturday's run of dogs.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Open
1st King-Farmer
2nd Boone-Schrader
3rd Rooster-Schrader
4th Star-Farmer

(Edit 1:
Rooster got 2nd ... in the Open and the Am (handled by Linda Noga)
Boone got 3rd.)
(Edit 2: Boom (sp) got 3rd)
And then the fireworks began ...... then the fertilizer hit the ventilator ....... Someone was not happy with the placements......

I was not there. 

Second hand regards,
Dubya


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Am Placement that I know:

2nd FC Two Step?s Cocky Little Dude/ Linda Noga
4th FC Knick?s Buddy Boy/ Martha McCool 


Congratulations Linda and Martha!


----------



## randy anderson (Sep 23, 2003)

Got a telephone call telling me that Susan Krechel won the Am but I am not sure which dog.


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Mary Tatum and Chief were 3rd in the Am

Teri


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Looks like the ladies swept the Amateur this weekend.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Martha McCool and Linda Noga.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Congrats to the Two-Step crew. Looks like you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats to Susan and Oliver Krechel. Dyna ran a beautiful Amateur,
so deserving of the win and qualified for the Am Nat'l.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratulations Ladies! Great Job!

Angie


----------



## Mitch Patterson (Feb 20, 2003)

Linda Noga I said:


> Congrats to Susan and Oliver Krechel. Dyna ran a beautiful Amateur,
> so deserving of the win and qualified for the Am Nat'l.



GO DYNA GO!!!!!    :lol: :lol:


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats to Wing Magic for getting second in the derby and a jam in qual with ol' Roux.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Way to go Frank, Your doing a great job with your chocolate buddy.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

I hear that Karl Gunzer won the Derby with Truman, and his assistant, Rob Erhardt took third with Hope. Congratulations, Karl & Rob.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Good job on the second Frank. The docoy works great by the way.


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Way to go Frank!! Congratulations Karl & Rob also. Aren't you glad they ran 4 test dogs...... :lol:


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Roux will derby out with just 6 points, 4 jams, and 2 rjs (and a jam in the Q). It has been a learning year for both of us. I can list several rookie mistakes that won't happen again. I will continue with Roux in the Q and hopefully into the Am. Deb and I have a youngster that we hope will be able to run derbies in about a year, but I seriously doubt that I will ever see another dog with Roux's talent. As one seasoned am put it, "Your dog did an excellent job in overcoming some really poor handling!" Ouch, but I won't make that mistake again, either.

A big thanks to everyone that helped us along the way. It has been fun. We'll be back.

Ken, glad the decoy worked for you. Now, where are the ducks???

Frank


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> has been a learning year for both of us. I can list several rookie mistakes that won't happen again............. "Your dog did an excellent job in overcoming some really poor handling!" Ouch, but I won't make that mistake again, either.


Never fear Wingmagic, you'll find a whole class of other mistakes you can make.


----------

